# What is port 8443 and where can I find it?



## Tron

Hi folks, I am unable to access my email account for my web site, all I get is a http500 this web site cannot display the page message, I am still able to get my mail using Outlook though, I've been told by the host company that a firewall may be blocking my access and to make sure I can access port 8443, I've tried turning the firewall off and that made no difference, how do I access port 8443? 

Thanks.


----------



## cwwozniak

Tron said:


> I am unable to access my email account for my web site
> ...
> I am still able to get my mail using Outlook though


  

If Outlook is getting your e-mail from an account on your web site then you ARE accessing that account. Outlook has to be able to access it to get the messages.


----------



## fairnooks

Doesn't really sound like a blocked port problem, but to allow port 8443 in Windows Firewall as an example, open Windows Firewall and under the Exceptions tab you will see a Add Port... button.

If you are on a router-controlled network then you may also need to punch a port hole in that as well since a router also serves as a very effective hardware firewall.


----------



## Jason08

What is the make and model of your router?


----------



## TOGG

In the IANA ports list, 8443 is registered to/by PCSync as a secure (HTTPS) connection. PCSync, according to Google, is remote file transfer and synchronization software (whatever that means).

Perhaps it's how your site hosting company transfers your mail, although it seems surprising that they do it via the 'secure' https protocol, unless your mail is highly confidential. The https protocol requires certain levels of encryption to be used, so your browser's settings may be involved.

Here's an extract from the relevant section of the IANA list;

"pcsync-https 8443/tcp PCsync HTTPS
pcsync-https 8443/udp PCsync HTTPS
pcsync-http 8444/tcp PCsync HTTP
pcsync-http 8444/udp PCsync HTTP"

and you can see the whole thing here; http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers


----------



## TOGG

I thought I would do some more checking into this, for my own information, and I see that the default port for https is 443 (for http its 80) ;http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Https

There may not be anything particularly sinister in the fact that the port you're being asked to allow is not the default one because I understand that software can be set up to use just about any port it wants.

As a matter of interest which browser are you using? The Wikipedia article suggests that, as well as encryption levels, various certificates also need to be up to date.


----------



## Tron

Hi, I tried opening port 8443 in Windows Firewall but this made no difference, I'm not on a network, it is a stand alone computer, it does have a wireless broadand box at the phone line is this considered a router?,


----------



## Jason08

It may be. Do you see a brand name and model on it?


----------



## Tron

Its a Thompson TG782T


----------



## Jason08

In XP, go to start>run (or in Vista, start>all programs>accessories>run.) Type *cmd*, then in the command prompt *ipconfig*. The put the default gateway address in the web browser (for instance, if it is like *192.168.0.1*, then replace the address in the web browser with that exact number, no www. or http, but keeping the dots), and hit enter. Does it take you to a configuration page?


----------

